# CANT EAT FOR A MONTH! HELP!!!



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all,

As part of my religion I will be fasting from August 12 onwards for a month. This means that I can not drink or eat anything from sunrise to sunset.

I suppose that means I can eat from 8.30ish at night to 4ish in the morning. I would appreciate everybody's input/suggestions on how to ensure my diet is sufficient enough to minimize loosing any gains/strength and perhaps loosing some fat if possible ???

Thanks!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Surely this isnt healthy????

S0d religion, bodybuilding comes before that for me lol.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Sleep during the time of fast, be awak during the time you can eat.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

thats harsh cant you just take up a different religion ..joke


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

not 100% with the ins and outs, but does consuming drinks count (i.e mass gain shakes)


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Kind of going to knock you for six to not eat while you're awake through the day and then keep yourself awake through most of the night just to stuff your face. Short of suggesting you don't do it I'd say accept that you're going to lose mass this month.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Protein shakes aren't eating, just have a few of those during the day.

Scrap that, just saw you can't drink either!!!

Maybe snort the protein powder?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah, get some mass gainer! and just "drink that" all day long!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

try this link from last year

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/95549-maintaining-size-during-fasting-period.html


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Protein shakes aren't eating, just have a few of those during the day.


if memory serves me right i dont think there aloud anything to pass the lips including water during a fast , i maybe wrong tho


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As part of my religion I will be fasting from August 12 onwards for a month. This means that *I can not drink* or eat anything from sunrise to sunset.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigo (Jul 8, 2010)

I suppose it comes down to your priorities to be honest with you! Only you can decide what you are going to do, fast and lose mass, or don't fast and keep your mass at the expense of religion, to behonest with you a lot of people probably regard bodybuilding as their religion and the gym thier temple.

I am sure you will make the right decision


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

xeonedbody said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As part of my religion I will be fasting from August 12 onwards for a month. This means that I can not drink or eat anything from sunrise to sunset.
> 
> ...


Become nocternal?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Protein shakes aren't eating, just have a few of those during the day.


 If it's Ramaddan the fella is referring to,they aren't even aloud to let water pass their lips during the fast.

I'd suggest training very early or very late so you can have nourishment around a workout but i'm afraid you're going to struggle to maintain during this month.

hopefully your body will rebound quickly afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

> As part of my religion I will be fasting from August 12 onwards for a month. This means that I can not drink or eat anything from sunrise to sunset.


MATE

tough freaking siht MATE !!!!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As part of my religion I will be fasting from August 12 onwards for a month. This means that I can not drink or eat anything from sunrise to sunset.
> 
> ...


Whats your schedule like. Work or uni give us more details what time you sleep etc.

A friend of mine fasts during ramadan he is a grumpy barsteward at first.

Good luck with it anyway. :thumb:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Just appreciate things mentally and not physically, I'm sure your intelligent enough to imagine what it would be like to go without food. We live life using this method everyday.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> thats harsh cant you just take up a different religion ..joke


lol



p_trouble said:


> not 100% with the ins and outs, but does consuming drinks count (i.e mass gain shakes)


cant eat..drink..smoke..



Ziricote said:


> Kind of going to knock you for six to not eat while you're awake through the day and then *keep yourself awake through most of the night just to stuff your face*. Short of suggesting you don't do it I'd say accept that you're going to lose mass this month.


after starving the whole day its very easy and common for people to end up eating tons of food at night...the starvation during day time slows down the metabolism and too much food at night results in fat gains!


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Protein shakes aren't eating, just have a few of those during the day.
> 
> Scrap that, just saw you can't drink either!!!
> 
> Maybe snort the protein powder?


 :lol: cant snort or smoke protein powder lol



Dantreadz85 said:


> if memory serves me right i dont think there aloud anything to pass the lips including water during a fast , i maybe wrong tho





blackbeard said:


> If it's Ramaddan the fella is referring to,they aren't even aloud to let water pass their lips during the fast.
> 
> I'd suggest training very early or very late so you can have nourishment around a workout but i'm afraid you're going to struggle to maintain during this month.
> 
> hopefully your body will rebound quickly afterwards.


correct!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

alot of my friends take a sh1t load of gear during the fast to maintain, but thats another story


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Whats your schedule like. Work or uni give us more details what time you sleep etc.
> 
> A friend of mine fasts during ramadan he is a grumpy barsteward at first.
> 
> Good luck with it anyway. :thumb:


thanks bud!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

go on a drip.

then you are not eating or drinking.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

go on a drip.

then you are neither eating or drinking


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> go on a drip.
> 
> then you are neither eating or drinking


 :lol:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> go on a drip.
> 
> then you are neither eating or drinking


LoL


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

become a christian


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> alot of my friends take a sh1t load of gear during the fast to maintain, but thats another story


This. Seems a viaible option tbh? Otherwise just have a drip, but put up 4 or five bags into different veins so your getting more then enough :lol:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Low dose test for a month and eating around light training on an evening.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Only being able to eat between sunset and sunrise is hardly not eating for a month. :confused1:

There are many intermittent fasters the world over who eat in small time windows like this. They manage to hold plenty of muscle and in some cases are lean with it.

My suggestion would be to split your calories into 3. Eat the first lot as soon as you are allowed, the last as late as possible and the rest halfway inbetween.

No food is off limits. To get the calories in you might have to eat dirtier than normal.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

btw so there so called god dosent want them eating between sunrise and sunset but dosent mind them pumping themselves full of drugs?that makes sense


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Is fasting optional?

If not, it's enforced and there's no merit in it.

You shouldn't have to fast if you're trying to build your body - which is a perfectly good pursuit.

To make you fast is to go against something good you're trying to do...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Get a nightshift job, and eat all night, sleep all day!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

guys respect others beliefs. my friends have researched this alot, and its seems gear is fine in islam, so why not just do a low dose test for the month or something, should help you hold onto it


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Only being able to eat between sunset and sunrise is hardly not eating for a month. :confused1:
> 
> There are many intermittent fasters the world over who eat in small time windows like this. They manage to hold plenty of muscle and in some cases are lean with it.
> 
> ...


yeah i'll probably be doing that...probably will have slow digesting carbs n protein before sunrise...fast releasing on sunset...and normal meal in between...and i want to workout after sunset however the gym i go to and most gyms around the area close 10ish so thats another concern


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey dude im not slating your religion but its pretty ridiculous tbh that some one has decided everyone should do this...

But then again i don't believe in god, no offence meant at all but it just seems daft


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

pieball said:


> btw so there so called god dosent want them eating between sunrise and sunset but dosent mind them pumping themselves full of drugs?that makes sense


the not eating and drinking bit is to make one realise and feel for people who cant afford to eat or drink, people who live in poor conditions...people who die out of starvation etc...

it makes you realise how they feel and the feeling makes you appreciate what you have and also do what you can to help those who dont have the food and resources needed for basic living

drugs are also not allowed...a massive subject but i dont think the discussion is required


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Hey dude im not slating your religion but its pretty ridiculous tbh that some one has decided everyone should do this...
> 
> But then again i don't believe in god, no offence meant at all but it just seems daft


no i dont find that offensive...thats your view/opinion...i just mentioned the reason behind fasting in my previous post


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

drugs that cloud the mind or judgement arent allowed apparently.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Is fasting optional?
> 
> If not, it's enforced and there's no merit in it.
> 
> ...


well people dont have to fast if they have a health condition that could become worse as a result...otherwise yes its essential


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

xeonedbody said:


> well people dont have to fast if they have a health condition that could become worse as a result...otherwise yes its essential


So if your body's condition, which you've been working hard on, will get worse, and all your time and effort will go to waste, which is surely a sin, you won't have to fast.

Presumably you only have to fast once in your life to know forever what it's like to feel hunger like others. Or some might understand without fasting.

Also, what authority says it's essential? What's the punishment if you don't?


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> So if your body's condition, which you've been working hard on, will get worse, and all your time and effort will go to waste, which is surely a sin, you won't have to fast.
> 
> a month of fasting would mean that a certain amount of my effort will go to waste...definitely not all of it...i've fasted during Ramadan all my life..did it last year as well..and the strength/gains lost were not significant to be honest
> 
> ...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

"I do not know if there is a punishment or not...everyone has their view on religion which is absolutely fair...some chose to follow a religion and some dont...i do follow a religion and so i fast as part of it"

Yes but don't you question the sense, wisdom and effects of it?

Don't you already go against it by taking steroids?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> guys respect others beliefs. my friends have researched this alot, *and its seems gear is fine in islam*, so why not just do a low dose test for the month or something, should help you hold onto it


I am not a muslim but i live among them, and if your muslim friend told u that he's full of $hit that it's comin out of his ears.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

most if not all the Muslims i know never ever complain about the religious restrictions EVER !!

its your choice mate- so stop moaning about it


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> I am not a muslim but i live among them, and if your muslim friend told u that he's full of $hit that it's comin out of his ears.


lol it does seem to be bollocks but who am i to judge another, i used to claim christian and had sex before marriage, drunk alcohl etc


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

sleep through the day and stay up through the night!!!


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

From the times you can eat i would eat every 2 hours 40% carbs 40% protien 20% fat. But the times your not eating do as little as possible so you aint burning them calories. Though one really but religion and your faith should come first :thumb:


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I aint here to judge just pay ya taxes and eat and train well !!! :thumb:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Do what am gonna do sleep during the day and eat through the night and switch to casiene protien. Eg a big fat casiene shake with a ton of peanutbutter,jus b4 u start fasting


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

And I thought that my parents banning whey protein products in my house was bad... Not being able to eat for a month, feel for ya man!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wasn't there an article about eating all your kcals in one meal and it still being fine? I could be wrong as I know nothing but just remember someone reading something once -.-


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Steroids are allowed I think , show me one Muslim guy that's serious about training and isn't on gear lmao besides it literally grows on trees in Muslim countries


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Tbh some of these replies are shocking,

the guy believes in something and you lot shoot him down :confused1:

He was asking for help, not questioning his beliefs.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Can't see the morality or point of fasting if you get round the effects of it at other times!

And if you break the rules and use gear, why not break the fast, which is much less serious? But it would be obvious to others, so you'd need to be brave.

Fasting to know hunger, feel for others, isn't convincing. It's just a religious observance designed to keep and test your obedience...

Course it's your choice, but since you raised the topic we're entitled to highlight the illogicality, especially for a bodybuilder.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

frowningbudda said:


> Tbh some of these replies are shocking,
> 
> the guy believes in something and you lot shoot him down :confused1:
> 
> He was asking for help, not questioning his beliefs.


If a would-be bodybuilder posted on here saying the Pink Elephants won't let him eat any protein or fruit, but that he actually does eat fruit but won't eat protein and what diet should he eat to grow, no-one would think him sensible.

If you want to be a successful bodybuilder you have to do what's necessary and discard anything that works against your goals.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want to stand by your faith, then i see it all as part of the sacrifice. Sacrificing more than food is surely part of it.

Im not gonna sit here and pretend i know much about it. Its all alien to a lil atheist like me. But i kinda think if your gonna do it, do it 100%. Focus on your religion for now, training can resume as normal after. Eat as much as you can in the windows you have available. A little of what i do know ( a work colleague told me about it once) as soon as the feeding time comes, generally there is a feast on hand. Just tuck in and focus on what really matters.

Good luck.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

rectal suppositorys. CEE caps and protein powder.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Can't see the morality or point of fasting if you get round the effects of it at other times!
> 
> And if you break the rules and use gear, why not break the fast, which is much less serious? But it would be obvious to others, so you'd need to be brave.
> 
> ...


Good point but it doesnt affect me as all I have to do is switch my working hours and meal times ,piece of cake! I hate people that moan about fasting , if u hate it don't do it simplez


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> If a would-be bodybuilder posted on here saying the Pink Elephants won't let him eat any protein or fruit, but that he actually does eat fruit but won't eat protein and what diet should he eat to grow, no-one would think him sensible.
> 
> If you want to be a successful bodybuilder you have to do what's necessary and discard anything that works against your goals.


I know what you are getting at and I agree in part.

Although he has stated that he *is *going to fast as it's something he *believes in *then really you shouldn't question his beliefs and lend him a helping hand.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

aseeby19 said:


> Do what am gonna do sleep during the day and eat through the night and switch to casiene protien. Eg a big fat casiene shake with a ton of peanutbutter,jus b4 u start fasting


I see this as the most sensible option or maybe cottage cheese.

This is a choice that we should respect, as for rules and regulations within religions there are always personal choices, I know muslims that don't observe ramadam, our friend has decided that he wants to, furthermore he decided that he wanted to be a muslim and that was not forced upon him (or at least I trust that it wasn't), so in essence the decision to fast was his.

As I don't feel it prudent to disagree with religious beliefs, the best thing we can do when faced with such a question, is to provide them with the support we would if they told us they worked in a clean room with no access to food for 16 hours per day whilst working on a cure for cancer.

My thoughts are look for carbs that provide energy for prolonged periods of time, not simple sugars, look at oats, wholegrain rice. As mentioned casein proteins seem to be recomended to avoid catabolism throughout the night so this could be a good way to go. In fairness I think you may need to look at altering training times so that you aren't completely on your ar53.

Good luck xeoned, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

whackedout said:


> I...
> 
> This is a choice that we should respect, ...
> 
> As I don't feel it prudent to disagree with religious beliefs, the best thing we can do when faced with such a question, is to provide them with the support we would if they told us they worked in a clean room with no access to food for 16 hours per day whilst working on a cure for cancer...


No - we can respect his right to make a choice, but we don't have to respect the choice itself, especially when it's illogical and inconsistent.

And the cancer cure analogy won't wash. He's doing it for himself, not for the benefit of others, and even when working for others no-one need be imprisoned and forced to fast.

When such matters are raised, the western tradition is to question them - this is how our civilisation has progressed. Strong and right beliefs have nothing to fear from examination and questioning.


----------



## bigo (Jul 8, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> And I thought that my parents banning whey protein products in my house was bad... Not being able to eat for a month, feel for ya man!


 :lol: :lol: I just got bollocked by my ma this morning because she found my stash of whey!! It doesn't matter that I am 25 I am in her house so her rules but it aint gonna stop me from taking it!! just have to find a better hiding place!! :tongue:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> No - we can respect his right to make a choice, but we don't have to respect the choice itself, especially when it's illogical and inconsistent.
> 
> And the cancer cure analogy won't wash. He's doing it for himself, not for the benefit of others, and even when working for others no-one need be imprisoned and forced to fast.
> 
> When such matters are raised, the western tradition is to question them - this is how our civilisation has progressed. Strong and right beliefs have nothing to fear from examination and questioning.


Prodiver,

This man has made a choice, he is not hurting anyone else and is asking for support, whilst I don't fully understand his reasoning for making such a choice myself I recognise that it is not my place to judge.

The analogy was just that, it was put there simply to provide a suggestion other than religion, in order to get people to consider the question without bias, perhaps I should have thought of something better, but I didn't, so please forgive my poor attempt.

I know you are a learned individual and have commented on topics of nutrition and diet in the past, as such perhaps you could consider the question posed, but do so the basis of it being a problem that requires a solution within a set of parameters.

I am sure the OP would appreciate it.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

cant you just sneak food really quick a few times a day?

surley Allah cant watch everyone at once and make sure they dont eat or drink?

its a risk i'll admit it, but a calculated one.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Perhaps the OP should should rephrase the question.

Maybe something like, "How do I make a sacrifice to my god without actually sacrificing anything?"

Why not embrace your religion and carry out what your god has prescribed for you rather than bending the meaning out of shape to suit yourself?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

whackedout said:


> Prodiver,
> 
> This man has made a choice, he is not hurting anyone else and is asking for support, whilst I don't fully understand his reasoning for making such a choice myself I recognise that it is not my place to judge.
> 
> ...


Possibly. But equally it's against my principles when asked to aid and abet something I believe is illogical and inconsistent - one could even say hypocritical.

It is our place on this board to judge his choices while tolerating them. That's how advances are achieved...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

help i cant eat... then eat then,, simple


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Kezz said:


> help i cant eat... then eat then,, simple


*2


----------



## fayce (Aug 22, 2009)

last year im sure i found a hell of a lot more support on this website through this month :S i wonder what happened lol. i think people need to start inheriting a mentallity of when youve got nothing constructive to say just keep it in your pants mate!

As for advise, pm me and i'll foward you some interesting articles. Last year i actually made gains. cram your face during the 8 hour window, rest up while youre fasting and if you have the time, try and fit in a power nap, rest is going to play a huge part during this month because it will determin if you lose/maintain/gain muscle.

Glutamine/casein/eaa's are your friends so use them!


----------

